

How to Decide if Entrepreneurship is Right for You  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125354895752528171.html#mod=WSJ_hps_sections_smallbusiness

======
weaksauce
I think I have seen this article here before and the canned response as well;
"If an article can dissuade you from becoming an entrepreneur, then you were
never one to begin with."

I normally don't like those snarky responses but I think in this case it is
fairly true. But on the other hand, it is easier than ever to create a
business online in your spare time and build it up. It all depends on what you
value most short term time or long term time and freedom with no definite
payout.

